# Pellet burners - review



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

When we moved in to our house 3 weeks ago it had a 1000 litre fuel oil tank coupled to a dodgy boiler, all fitted nicely in the outside, garden, kitchen. This set up ran the hot water to the house and the central heating. We knew it had intermittent problems and that from threads on here and the web that diesel was probably best to be avoided due to already expensive and fluctuating costs.

We had the old boiler and diesel tank taken out and the below put in. It cost a pretty penny but as the wife said we would have gladly paid that cost on top of the house price if it was already in at the the time of purchase.

My question is:- since you chaps have now had some experience of pellet burning over at least one winter, in terms of a general percentage, up or down, how have you found the costs of heating and hot water measured against your original set ups? (initial installation costs excluded)

Also any advice on the below would very much be appreciated...Thanks


Ecoforest - Calderas

http://www.solius.pt/docs/solar/Solius_HyGenio_2013.05.pdf


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We put in a BIG (30 kw) pellet burning boiler last winter and it was cost us €3 per day for a 16 hour burn. 

The diesel boiler that we now have as a standby used to cost €12 per day for the same 16 hour burn.

Incidentally, we buy the pellets direct from the manufacturer in Serta which saves us something like €1 per bag. 

Although the pellet burning boiler was expensive, I reckon it's the dog's doo dahs. Easy to clean, cheap to run and more or less silent.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Similar costs to TM running pellet burner on course to repay conversion within 18 months I estimated, as our C/H also linked into a woodburner back boiler difficult to keep accurate costs, if you linked solar panels in your running costs would be even less


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

canoeman said:


> if you linked solar panels in your running costs would be even less


Tondelclima who fitted my system have left it so solar can 'plug and play' straight on to it from the roof of the outside kitchen where it all lives. They wanted an extra 2000 euros for the bolt on solar. It seemed a lot considering the available space for panels is approx 2 metres by 8 already on the slant and south facing so I have left it for now.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> We put in a BIG (30 kw) pellet burning boiler last winter and it was cost us €3 per day for a 16 hour burn.
> 
> The diesel boiler that we now have as a standby used to cost €12 per day for the same 16 hour burn.


Wow ! that is a huge difference. I'm very much still learning and have yet to figure out how I can keep the system on a sort of temperature triggered standby whereby the water will always be hot enough for a shower or bath any time of the day. The central heating side is run from a wireless thermo from inside the house. That bit, I think, I understand.

The guys who fitted it are coming Mon or Tues to give us a show and tell after they have repaired / replaced the control valves for our irrigation system. ( which I have to say would only be watering a dust bowl at the mo..)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ours is a fairly complicated system because it heats two separate zones, either of which can be turned on/off independently of the other and/or be run at different temperatures to one another........... I reckon I might be able to reduce running costs once I get it properly sussed out. 

Wasn't cheap though.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The "boiler unit" should be linked to H/W storage so it only fires to keep water at set temperature, which is where solar comes in it's unlikely the boiler would have to fire up often, 2000€ doesn't sound bad as a lot of installation cost is in the storage tank


----------

